
I got my hands on the Librem5 Phone - kd3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1haFGa7ZyPs
======
kd3
Like I expected, nice and thick and I imagine a solid metal feel. The black
finish is beautiful!!! I can't wait to have my own.

